# Where to buy Co2 system-kit



## andjo87 (30 Jan 2016)

Hey! 
It is the first to write there forum. Let's to see if it is a good helping..  

I've few questions about buying a cheaper Co2 system kit or parts. I am not so good on these thing, which is the poorest knowledge into the aquarium world. I need a helping hand from you at the forum, to give me nice and good tips and suggestions.

The cheapest as possible it goes. 
eBay or Aliexpress are fine. 

I'm thinking to buy some kit, but I want to know which is the best way to use Co2 system, and i think that I would use SodaStream. 
But does it keep good level for a long time for 120 liters aquarium?

2rd question:
I've external filter pump; Will I buy a Co2 reactor, where connect to outlet pipe from the pump. Right? Or not?

3th question:
Adapt to the SodaStream?

4th question:
When all things are installed and clearly. But how account I bubbles to the right level? Needs it any controller?


Greetings from Stockholm Sweden 
Oondeerz 


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Jan 2016)

Hi and welcome to UKaps
You could do a lot worse than visit our sponsors. There are a few to choose from, for instance at the moment CO2 Art has a sale on and offers free international shipping, and advice and video tutorials.
You could use a reactor or an atomizer these too can be brought from our sponsors.
For more info on these try Googling - atomizer reactor along with UKaps http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/co2-atomizer-vs-reactor.25226/
For the more technical questions have a look at our Tutorials section, you should find all the info you need there


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Jan 2016)

Hi Andjo, Welcome to Ukaps 

Have a look here for Co2 Regulators and accessories.  http://www.co2art.co.uk/

I would go with a bigger Co2 bottle or Fire Extinguisher as you have 120lt tank On my 30lt Cube a soda stream bottle lasts about 3 months.

The Filter inflow pipe go's to the reactor then flows through the reactor into the tank.

Count the bubbles with a bubble counter If you buy a regulator with a SMC valve the bubble counter attaches to this.
Link
http://www.co2art.co.uk/blogs/video-tutorials/tagged/smc-valve

One photo of my set up.When photo taken I had not fitter the bubble counter. Reactor is by the side of the Fire Extinguisher.


----------



## andjo87 (30 Jan 2016)

Thank you so much.

I got a reasoning... That I would buy both reactor and atomizer. I like the pic there small and long reactor too. 

A big bottle Co2 is very expensive here, ca 200€ (1900 swedish kronor) but SodaStream is only ca 40€... 
Refill 10€.... I ask.. How long time keeps SodaStream for next refilling? 

I collected few products as you showed items. So I will check up items by the big computer at home. 




Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## andjo87 (30 Jan 2016)

It is yet very expensive...
I try to find items by Aliexpress 

I would buy:

Reactor (maybe DIY)
Atomizer 
Regulator with bubble counter 
Valve
Co2 Bottle
(I ve already glass bubble in the aquarium and I use DIY Co2 kit but I ve to refill soda baking and  water.. Etc)
Any more? Do I miss anything?




Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## andjo87 (30 Jan 2016)

I forgot to ask..
Will I buy first Co2 bottle and next to buy a kit? 


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## andjo87 (31 Jan 2016)

Doesn't somebody can help anymore? ☺ 


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## jagillham (31 Jan 2016)

The thing with Fire Extinguisher CO2 systems is that the initial expense is set against the ongoing costs.

Fire extinguishers here are also expensive brand new. Most people have found a source for second hand or refurbished ones. If you don't have local planted aquarium enthusiasts in your area, see if you have home brewers or paintballers. Both will be using co2 and have sources for it.


----------



## andjo87 (31 Jan 2016)

Oki. I ve nobody who uses Brewers or paintballers, but I found one low price, new SodaStream 20€ and refilling 7-10€. 
It is really cheap, I think. 

So I ve to begin with SodaStream in the beginning of the time. I ve to buy a power led-lighting first so it sucks out my all money. My friend wants soon to keep my throat. 




Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## andjo87 (31 Jan 2016)

Wait little... Meaned you that you can use a normal fire extinguisher with refilled bottle as it uses as normally Or...?


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## stu_ (31 Jan 2016)

andjo87 said:


> A big bottle Co2 is very expensive here, ca 200€ (1900 swedish kronor) but SodaStream is only ca 40€...


Hi
Co2 bottles are expensive here too.
This is why many of us buy fire extinguishers.You can get them filled up at companies that maintain office fire extinguishers.
You then buy a regulator with the same thread so they fit=
Din 477.( I think)
I think this is a European standard.
2kg fire extinguisher on my 60l lasts for 9 months


----------



## andjo87 (31 Jan 2016)

Great! Good to know. My knowledge got growing an extra  

I will check up anything as possible. 

Yeah it is European standard, must be so, but when I visited Co2Art.co.uk; item regulator has two different of model because Co2 has two different size (connect to gaz-bottle) Then I was unsure at it. And I ve to send an email to this store. 

Then it sounds better with fire extinguisher bottle 


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------

